# Objekte richtig zerschneiden - Illustrator



## stef@n (28. Juni 2004)

Hi zusammen,
wie kann ich bei Objekten (jeder Buchstabe ist ein einzelnes Objekt) die über diesem liegenden Linien / Objekte diese so "zerschneiden" dass nur noch Einzelobjekte herauskommen.  Ich benötige dies, da ich die Datei an eine Druckerei schicken muss, und die eben diese separiert abliefern muss.

Hier ein Beispiel welches mein Problem veranschaulichne soll.
Die Linien über den Objekten:






Das "T" zum Beispiel sollte dann aus 6 einzelnen Objekten bestehen.
Muss ich das mit jedem Objekt einzeln machen oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies auf einmal zu erledigen?

Ich nutze Illustrator CS.

danke!


----------



## thoru (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo stef@n,

ich denke du solltest das mal über die Pathfinder-Palette versuchen.
Dabei markierst du alle Objekte und wählst dann in der
Palette die Option Fläche aufteilen. Hiernach musst du
die Gruppierung lösen und die Pfade die zwischen den
Buchstaben vor der Aktion zu sehen waren musst du
nur noch löschen. Am besten machst du sie vorher sichtbar,
indem du ihnen eine Konturfarbe zuweist.


cu
thoru


----------



## stef@n (9. Juli 2004)

danke für den tip.
ich habe nun jeden buchstaben einzeln bearbeitet, weil das irgendwie nicht so hingehauen hat, wie es sollte. 
dank dir für deine hilfe!


----------

